# Debit Cards



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone know what the max limit on paying for something over the phone with a debit card ? 

I tried ringing HSBC but you go round in circles lol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Whatever is in your account probably. I paid for the wifes 307 when it was new on my debit card (albeit in person) and the guys face was an absolute picture when he said "how do you want to pay for it?" and I passed him my debit card.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The only maximum is what's in you bank as far as I know....

:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I paid for my last two cars with my debit card. There's something remarkably satisfying about it - I know both transactions were done in person rather than on the phone but I did my my Martin acoustic guitar over the phone with my debit card and that was four figures (and a lot of bloody saving).


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I put £38k on mine once , that hurt more than a little


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ hope she was worth it 

:lol:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah whatever you want if you've got the cash but for larger transactions they (your bank) generally like to do a couple quick checks over the phone before they authorise the payment.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

ah so i will hav no problem paying for a house lol i was just a tad worried that id pay it and then the next minute they would hold the account and the contract would fall. lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s2kpaul said:


> ah so i will hav no problem paying 14k for a house lol i was just a tad worried that id pay it and then the next minute they would hold the account and the contract would fall. lol


If it's for the deposit, you normally have to give this to your lawyer in advance anyway, and I would just do a bank transfer.....

I would never try and move money about myself on the day of completion..just in case...

When I bought my house last month, my lawyer had my deposit money a few days in advance to the actual sale date...

:thumb:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah i was planning on paying a few day in advance by debit card, He mentioned ringing the bank to authorise it which i tried but i ended up going around the world lol So i wondered if there was a limit.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

When I paid for my car through my debit card I had to wait for the bank to authorise it with the person at the desk over the phone. You can't ring in advance, I thought about it. YOu can't because they worry someone might take your card between that point and when you pay and you've authorised for them to take huge amounts out without the bank questioning it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s2kpaul said:


> Yeah i was planning on paying a few day in advance by debit card, He mentioned ringing the bank to authorise it which i tried but i ended up going around the world lol So i wondered if there was a limit.


Maybe I am missing the point, but why are you doing it by debit card and not a bank transfer????

No need for anyone to authorise anything that way...


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

unless it is a deposit for a property at auction as your normally required to pay 10% of the hamemr price there and then and for that i normally use my debit card also.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Maybe I am missing the point, but why are you doing it by debit card and not a bank transfer????
> 
> No need for anyone to authorise anything that way...


nah your not missing the point . It because im a lazy bugger and cant get down the bank to do the transfer so he said i can pay below 20k on card . :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s2kpaul said:


> nah your not missing the point . It because im a lazy bugger and cant get down the bank to do the transfer so he said i can pay below 20k on card . :thumb:


t'intenet 



:lol:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

After being scammed twice im funny with my bank account lol i like to know in real time where me money going , Plus the ref number like 26 digits long 

so much easier to speak with the guy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s2kpaul said:


> After being scammed twice im funny with my bank account lol i like to know in real time where me money going , Plus the ref number like 26 digits long
> 
> so much easier to speak with the guy


Just hope you don't get this guy then....












:lol:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

his my buddy well he is untill he robs all my money lol


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

with barclays if you make lots of purcheses in a short period of time they will block the card as an anti fraud mesure (good idea)


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I rang my bank up in advance when I brought my bike, they just put a note on the account to expect the large transaction at the dealership and then you don't have to wait while they ring up from the dealership, very painless...well most of it anyway! :lol:


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

I paid for my m3 with my debit card, phoned hsbc in advance (number on back of card) and told them how much the transaction would be and where. Went through no problems in seconds.


----------

